# A coulple simple tricks.



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Toby loves our training sessions. To him it's not work, it's bonding.

Taught him sit and to go through a tunnel.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Great work! Toby is so adorable. 
The only trick I taught Yoshi is to sit. He does that like a champ every time. But I still need to work on some other tricks though.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I really need to start training my cats. Already bought plenty of treats, and wanted to start last month! Things keep happening to take up all my spare time, though!

Yet another New Year resolution!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, what a little smarty!!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Love it =)


----------

